# Ciolovec



## Reef Archer

Ca urmare a noului avânt în relațiile româno-ruse, văd în comentariile din subsolul articolelor de presă online apelativul _ciolovec_/_cioloveci_.
Știu că desemnează _om_/_oameni_ în rusă (человек/люди) și, aparent, e un cuvânt uzual în vocabularul românilor (io, unul, nu l-am mai întâlnit până acum).

Să înțeleg că e un termen peiorativ la adresa rușilor? De ce?
Are o istorie anume utilizarea acestuia?


----------



## féebleue

Nici eu nu mai auzisem de cuvântul ăsta. Căutându-l pe google, am descoperit că în rusă înseamnă om de rând, care aparţine prostimii. A ajuns în română în urma războiului mondial şi este într-adevăr un termen care-i desemnează peiorativ pe ruşi.


----------



## Reef Archer

Aham, mulțam de răspuns.
Chestia e că... rușii spun _простой человек_ la _omul de rând_, nu doar человек! Am io o teorie conform căreia de aici provine cuvântul „prostime”, nu de la „prost”, ci de la rusescul _простой_ (_prostâi_), „om simplu”.

Sunt încântat de fiecare dată când aud câte-o vorbă nouă, dar rațiunii ăsteia chiar nu-i dau de cap


----------



## farscape

Mă gândesc că nota peiorativă e dată de scrierea/pronunţarea _ciolovec_ (în loc de _celavec_ cum ar fi corect fonetic). _Celavec_ e simplu om - albumul trupei Kraftwerk _Man Machine_ s-a difuzat in URSS cu titlul _Celavec Maşina_ (e groaznic să scrii cuvinte slave cu caractere latine, dar la nevoie, merge...).

Cineva mai familiarizat cu limbajul de dincolo de Prut poate că ar putea  să ofere mai multe detalii. Văd că termenul e folosit pentru mojic,  mitocan/bădăran în general , indiferent de etnie:  http://danhorea.blogspot.com/2009/11/in-action.html.

Later,


----------



## Reef Archer

Many thanks, mi breddah!


----------

